# Arrange a game in the East Midlands area sometime soon



## MadAdey (Jul 8, 2012)

Just wondering how many people we have on here in the East Midlands area. It would be great to arrange some games with you all and get to go to each others courses for games. Only day that is no good to me is a Sunday but any other day is good. I am always up for a game at my place if anyone fancies the drive to Spalding, the course is fantastic and a really good challenge to all levels of golfer. Best of all it is only Â£15 when playing with a member......:thup:

So lets get all the people in the East Midlands talking. Getting to play other courses in the area would be fantastic.


----------



## Evesdad (Jul 8, 2012)

I'm in Loughborough just north of Leicester so can count me in. I'm the opposite and Sunday would suit best but can make in week no probs before end of August. After that the wife will be back at work so will need baby sitter!


----------



## Chuzzlewit (Jul 8, 2012)

I'm in Bolton, lancs, but visit south Derbyshire a lot to visit family. Keep me posted on anything, and if I'm around I'm always up for a knock


----------



## viscount17 (Jul 8, 2012)

so what do you define as East Midlands?
I'm variously either East Midlands, East Anglia or even South if the traffic and weather reports are anything to go by, so where do you propose A1 corridor, M1 corridor? 
Sundays are usually out but as I still have some leave days available weekdays are possible


----------



## fundy (Jul 8, 2012)

Depending on your geographic description im right on the bottom in MK but happy to travel up the M1 for a decent game


----------



## wrighty1874 (Jul 8, 2012)

i'm in Warwickshire , but don't mind traveling to the Leicester/ Nottingham area for a knock.


----------



## rosecott (Jul 8, 2012)

Gary (Region3) and I are entered in the National Matchplay Championships with my course is nominated home course and we have to arrange a familiarisaton round for Gary in case we are drawn at home. Perhaps it could be a mini meet. The course is Oakmere Park Commanders course which, although 9 holes with 18 tees, you will take lightly at your peril. If the mini meet happens, I will put up a fiver to whoever plays to handicap if they haven't played it before (and I'm Scottish and don't offer fivers lightly). Let's hope we can sort something out.


----------



## G1BB0 (Jul 8, 2012)

pffft 9 hole pitch and putt rosecott 

I am hertfordshire but like fundy the M1 or A1 or on my doorstep so east mids isnt too far


----------



## rosecott (Jul 8, 2012)

G1BB0 said:



			pffft 9 hole pitch and putt rosecott 

I am hertfordshire but like fundy the M1 or A1 or on my doorstep so east mids isnt too far 

Click to expand...

For you it's a tenner on offer!


----------



## G1BB0 (Jul 8, 2012)

just saw the course info... as a right handed fader of the ball I would be lucky to break 100


----------



## Evesdad (Jul 8, 2012)

That's me buggered as well then!


----------



## full_throttle (Jul 9, 2012)

date dependant i'm interested


----------



## MadAdey (Jul 9, 2012)

Date and stuff is up to the individual. If we want to arrange a meet for in this area one day then I am very much up for that. This was more of a thread to get people in the area to go and play at each others courses. Some great courses around here and no better way to play them than to get signed in by a member, I know at my place it makes the green fee Â£15 instead of Â£30.

If people fancy getting together for a day out somewhere then let me know and I will have a look into booking somewhere.


----------



## jammydodger (Jul 9, 2012)

I know I dont have a course to reciprocate atm but i'd love to get over to Spalding for a knock if theres a meet organised. It's only 60 miles from me and looks like a lovely place to play.


----------



## bobmac (Jul 9, 2012)

jammydodger said:



			I know I dont have a course to reciprocate atm but i'd love to get over to Spalding for a knock if theres a meet organised. It's only 60 miles from me and looks like a lovely place to play.
		
Click to expand...

Any time for me,  some very nice holes at Spalding


----------



## MadAdey (Jul 9, 2012)

jammydodger said:



			I know I dont have a course to reciprocate atm but i'd love to get over to Spalding for a knock if theres a meet organised. It's only 60 miles from me and looks like a lovely place to play.
		
Click to expand...

 Very welcome to come over to Spalding for a game. Let me know when you fancy it and I can sort a day off work out. Only thing at the minute is the weather as the course is struggling with large puddles all over the fairways. the course has been shut for the last 4 days, but when the weather gets better get yourself over. If there are a few that fancy it then I will have a word and see what sort of deal I can sort out.


----------



## MadAdey (Jul 9, 2012)

bobmac said:



			Any time for me,  some very nice holes at Spalding
		
Click to expand...

You are always more than welcome to come over for a game Bob. I will drop you a line when the weather improves and the course is a bit better.


----------



## G1BB0 (Jul 9, 2012)

dont forget we need nice warm weather as the ast forum meet at woodhall spa half the old duffers cried off with hypothermia


----------



## MadAdey (Jul 11, 2012)

So who would be interested in a game at my place and I will see what I can sort out. Was thinking start of next month to give people chance to sort things out. If it is only a couple of people not a problem as I can sign a fourball in at my guests rate but if it is more then I will see what sort of deal I can get sorted out.


----------



## GB72 (Jul 11, 2012)

I would be interested if it was on a weekend.


----------



## jammydodger (Jul 11, 2012)

I'm interested , obviously dependant on what shift i'm on.


----------



## teegirl (Jul 12, 2012)

I'm home the first two weeks in August, would love to play if it works out dates wise.


----------



## Region3 (Jul 12, 2012)

MadAdey said:



			So who would be interested in a game at my place and I will see what I can sort out. Was thinking start of next month to give people chance to sort things out. If it is only a couple of people not a problem as I can sign a fourball in at my guests rate but if it is more then I will see what sort of deal I can get sorted out.
		
Click to expand...

If you arrange anything between 20/8 and 31/8 I could join you as I'll be in Skeg for a couple of weeks.


----------



## MadAdey (Jul 12, 2012)

Region3 said:



			If you arrange anything between 20/8 and 31/8 I could join you as I'll be in Skeg for a couple of weeks.
		
Click to expand...

I am looking at sorting something in August but no dates yet, depends on how many are interested and when they are free. If you are in Skeg you can come over anytime for a game. I will let you know if I have any days off work during that period.


----------



## Region3 (Jul 12, 2012)

MadAdey said:



			I am looking at sorting something in August but no dates yet, depends on how many are interested and when they are free. If you are in Skeg you can come over anytime for a game. I will let you know if I have any days off work during that period.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers, that'd be great Adey.

Failing that it's either play on my own, maybe at Seacroft or Woodhall Spa, or - heaven forbid - don't play for a couple of weeks!   

I might even do both


----------



## MadAdey (Jul 12, 2012)

Region3 said:



			Cheers, that'd be great Adey.Failing that it's either play on my own, maybe at Seacroft or Woodhall Spa, or - heaven forbid - don't play for a couple of weeks!   I might even do both 

Click to expand...

If you are popping over to Woodhall then let me know mate. I was thinking about going to play it in better weather sometime and I know one of my mates was wanting to go for a game there also.


----------



## Region3 (Jul 12, 2012)

MadAdey said:



			If you are popping over to Woodhall then let me know mate. I was thinking about going to play it in better weather sometime and I know one of my mates was wanting to go for a game there also.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like a plan 

Let us know what dates are good with regards to being off work and we'll sort something out.

Ideally I'd like to play once each week, but I understand the work thing gets in the way.


----------



## MadAdey (Jul 12, 2012)

Region3 said:



			Sounds like a plan 

Let us know what dates are good with regards to being off work and we'll sort something out.

Ideally I'd like to play once each week, but I understand the work thing gets in the way.
		
Click to expand...

I am sure I can work something out. Be good to get together for a game. Only just noticed where you are from, not played beedles for a few years now. Is it getting better?


----------



## MadAdey (Jul 13, 2012)

Had a word at the club last night and I can get it for Â£25 a person if there is a few of us also that enables me to book a tee slot also as my club does not actually have a tee time booking system like most clubs. If only a couple of people fancy it, I can sign 3 people in to make a 3-ball up for Â£15 each. 

I am looking at putting this together for either the 3rd or 4th week of August most likely on a Monday or Tuesday. Everyone who fancies it is welcome it is not just for people from the midlands.


----------



## Region3 (Jul 13, 2012)

MadAdey said:



			Only just noticed where you are from, not played beedles for a few years now. Is it getting better?
		
Click to expand...

I've only been there 3 years so not sure how good/bad it used to be, but it drains really well and the greens are pretty good all year round.

Fragger, full_throttle and Evesdad might give a more unbiased opinion then me as they played there last week.


----------



## Region3 (Jul 13, 2012)

MadAdey said:



			Had a word at the club last night and I can get it for Â£25 a person if there is a few of us also that enables me to book a tee slot also as my club does not actually have a tee time booking system like most clubs. If only a couple of people fancy it, I can sign 3 people in to make a 3-ball up for Â£15 each. 

I am looking at putting this together for either the 3rd or 4th week of August most likely on a Monday or Tuesday. Everyone who fancies it is welcome it is not just for people from the midlands.
		
Click to expand...

Count me in please 

Either day, either week.

Maybe Woodhall in the other week?


----------



## Fish (Jul 14, 2012)

wrighty1874 said:



			i'm in Warwickshire , but don't mind traveling to the Leicester/ Nottingham area for a knock.
		
Click to expand...

Me too and can take you Nick.

Prefer Sundays at present as many Saturdays I'm playing comps & club medals and there building up due to the weather and cancellations.

[edit] Just read further.  

Mondays are OK but some Tuesdays I have B-Team commitments.


----------



## full_throttle (Jul 14, 2012)

if it's on a day I can make it then I have trailer and can drive if that helps


----------



## MadAdey (Jul 14, 2012)

Starting to get a bit more response now. It will most likely be the week starting the 20th of August on the Thursday or Friday as that week I am playing at Kenilworth on the Monday and I can only get so much time off work. It is possible that it could be the following week on Thursday or Friday if that is better.

So who would be up for it then? Check the course out it is well worth the trip. Hopefully if the weather sorts itself out then the course will be back to its full glory. But it is holding up well in all of this bad weather. It really gives a great test for all golfers.

www.spaldinggolfclub.co.uk


----------



## full_throttle (Jul 14, 2012)

if its w/c 20th I'm back on night shift, so am only avaliable on Friday 24th.


----------



## Crow (Jul 14, 2012)

Looks a nice course but like you I'm playing at Kenilworth on the 20th and have holiday issues, definitely interested though.


----------



## jammydodger (Jul 15, 2012)

I could have made the start of that week but I go back to work on Thursday so i'm out i'm afraid. I would love to come over some other time though.


----------

